# MrExcel Down Under?



## SydneyGeek (Aug 6, 2008)

A while back MrExcel went to England for a couple of seminars and they were a great success. There are quite a few MrExcellers in Oz and NZ -- if Bill were to come down here, he would definitely fill a few venues!
Also, we'll be heading into summer soon so it's a great chance to escape the cold and take a look around. How's about it, Bill? 

Denis


----------



## Michael M (Aug 7, 2008)

Long as he starts in Parkes first.

Michael M


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 7, 2008)

I would certainly try to attend.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 7, 2008)

So would I... great excuse for a holiday


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Luke - I wondered how long it would take before you showed up on this thread


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Luke - I wondered how long it would take before you showed up on this thread


 
..although it would be a great excuse for a holiday!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm quite worried about you two. I like Excel as much as the next geek, but an Excel seminar as an excuse to travel halfway round the world? Are you out of your minds?!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess it would be cheaper if the seminar was held in Belgium at Erik's pad...

But Emma what have you got against Australia?  Is this negative reaction in response to unrequited love for Jason Donovan from yester-year by any chance?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

mmm... moules frites...

(When I was about 12, my friends and I were very excited to discover that the initials of the last 6 months of the year spelled out JASOND...)


----------



## RoryA (Aug 7, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> ... I like Excel as much as the next geek, ...


apparently, you don't. 
Oh, and you forgot the mayonnaise!


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 7, 2008)

If Bill can't make it, I'll vounteer my services!

_(Can't promise I'll teach you anything new about Excel, but I would love to go back to NZ and Australia, all expenses paid, - of course!)_


----------



## Patience (Aug 7, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Is this negative reaction in response to unrequited love for Jason Donovan from yester-year by any chance?



No - that would be me. Who actually is listening to Jason right now.

Did I want to admit that?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG!!! Yes!!! Of course, where's that old avatar Bryony?


----------



## Patience (Aug 7, 2008)

Duh wrong thread.


----------



## Patience (Aug 7, 2008)

Which one would that be, Richard?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

And you a newly-wed and everything!


----------



## Patience (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha! You know, a couple of moments before that pic was taken I'd asked him if he would be happy to come and sing at our wedding. He said he'd think about it but I must have written my number down wrong for him because he didn't manage to get through to discuss times, etc.

Any way, er, what about Mr Excel in Australia...?


----------



## Michael M (Aug 7, 2008)

Emma
We're out of our minds !!........And you spent how long, working out JASOND !!
Welcome to the outofmindzone.

Regards
Michael M


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I was 12! 

(Plus I wasn't commenting on your mental state - just Luke and Richard for thinking that an Excel seminar is a good reason to travel 10,000 miles!)


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, I dunno -- an Excel seminar may not be a good _reason _for a long trip, but it sure makes a good _excuse_. 

Denis


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 8, 2008)

Emma, I don't know what the weather is like up in the 'boro but where I am it's bleak... I think a bit of Southern Hemisphere sunshine would be good and if I get to be a nerd at the same time well that's just too good an opportunity to miss (hoping of course some of the seminars would be outside).  Mind you the last time I was in Oz it rained pretty much every day... and this after everyone telling me they  (the Oy Oy Oy's) were in the middle of their "worst ever drought".. if it rains...


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 8, 2008)

It's starting to sound like if MrExcel came down under there might be more Poms here than us Colonials/Convicts! Still, I reckon we can pretty much guarantee you a warm welcome and a goood time and we would love to have you here!

If you'd like to visit the mid north coast of NSW (half way between Sydney and Brisbane) let me know and we'll see what we can arrange.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 8, 2008)

Ha... I was in QLD for a wedding (Noosa) and they told us ALL about you lot in NSW...

Incidentally you mention Convicts... a Scottish mate of mine at the wedding opened a little spiel with his experiences of Aussie immigration.  

On arriving at Brisbane airport he was questioned by immigration officers and was asked:

"Do you have any criminal convictions ?"

To which he replied:

"I didn't think you needed them anymore?!"

The old ones are the best...


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 8, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Ha... I was in QLD for a wedding (Noosa) and they told us ALL about you lot in NSW...


Well, if you choose believe a Queeenslander, you deserve all you get. 



> Incidentally you mention Convicts... a Scottish mate of mine at the wedding opened a little spiel with his experiences of Aussie immigration.
> 
> On arriving at Brisbane airport he was questioned by immigration officers and was asked:
> 
> ...


 Not bad


----------



## Fazza (Aug 8, 2008)

Peter_SSs said:


> Well, if you choose believe a Queeenslander, you deserve all you get.


 
Maaate, what is wrong with us banana benders?


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 8, 2008)

Fazza said:


> Maaate, what is wrong with us banana benders?


Ahh, well it looks like the smart ones move to WA.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't start talking of "bendy bananas" else Riaz will be on here in a flash with his Benelux buddies from Brussles demanding you straighten them immediately in line with the EU...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6481969.stm


----------

